
Ask HN: Personal sites with interesting content? - mdoliwa
I&#x27;m looking for interesting personal sites (they can be ugly and old school). Do you know any?
======
mtmail
[https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/about-
perspectives/](https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/about-perspectives/) blogs
about both AWS, sometimes internals, and about traveling by boat.

------
ColinWright
Define "interesting" ...

